# HELP! What model US Amps amp do I have??



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, so I recently snagged what was badged as a US Amps VLX 400. However, it measures 40 inches in length and from the internals is clearly not a 400. It has only 2 transformers, compared to the 4 on the VLX 400. Also, has a 3-4 inch gap between two separate boards. 
Looks just like the VLX 200 on Ampguts, but I've not been able to find a single other VLX 200 that looks the same... 

Ampguts link: AmpGuts.com

Also, I've heard that there were several versions of the VLX 200, but that they were very similar. However, there is a very significant difference between my and the other VLX 200/400's I've seen.

Thanks,
Paul!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Some info here. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/55255-wanted-us-amps-vl-400-specs.html

I may need to scan some of that stuff again. :blush:


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks! Certainly helpful, but not definitive. I believe I've got the 40 incher VLX 200 w/ vlx 400 endplates


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is my amp:


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks like two 100HC's in a VLX sink to me.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

That's not right either. 100HC's have two toroids.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

exactly! i'm rather confused... Literally the only thing I can find that looks like this is the "vlx 200" on ampguts, that is apparently also unique... 

Still, this does seem to put out quite a bit of power at 4 ohm stereo. I just free aired my IDMAX on it, and it moved it pretty well.
Another unique feature is the cap placement. All the others have 3 groups, one of twelve, and two groups of 5. Mine has 12, and two groups of 3.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

If you could modify the title of your post, it my help bring out the US Amps experts...like changing it to "Help, What US Amps amp do I have?"

I wish I could help, but not an expert on these particular amps.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

good idea! unfortunately, i don't think i can/don't know how to


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I got you man.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep, knew IJJ was following this thread and would help U out!!


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the help guys. With the help of ampguts and some ppl on caco, I realized this is probably a first run VLX 200. 
If you look at the first gen USA-400 on ampguts, you can see that it is the same board that I have. And because VLX's are basically two usa-400's, this is probably the first series before they switched over to the new 400 boards.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

US Amps has a history of putting any board in any sink they wish with the way they change the boards around to make them different amps. Most companies use "this board" for "this sink" and it only fits that sink but US actually changes the motherboard, jumps out portions, adds torrids and caps, and BAM....... now it's an HC model. 

Their flexibility at the most basic level is what makes them so fantastic.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Vanlan said:


> Ok, thanks for the help guys. With the help of ampguts and some ppl on caco, I realized this is probably a first run VLX 200.
> If you look at the first gen USA-400 on ampguts, you can see that it is the same board that I have. And because VLX's are basically two usa-400's, this is probably the first series before they switched over to the new 400 boards.


Who is that guy that helped you on Caco? Lol. Yeah I'm on a lot of forums. After my buddy talked to Greg at U.S. Amps the other day, I'm convinced they never truly made VLX-200's in 44", only re-badged VLX-400's.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Put it this way, all three of these amps my buddy owns that we are putting in a build here in about a month say VLX-200 on them, but we were told they are all definitely VLX-400's by Greg....


----------



## Miklebud (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but I was wondering if anyone had any info on this US Amps USA-150 that I've had for the past 8 years. Got it a long time ago in a trade and have been running it at 4ohms Bridged to an IDMax. The only info I've found in terms of power have been for a USA-150X. 









I'm considering selling it, so that I can get smaller amps for an easier install. What could one of these go for in decent shape?


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually, those are worth about $0... Just send it to me and I'll take care of it for ya...


----------

